# my little lad going to be pts



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hes only 6 months old and going to be pts
I tried everything to make it work. One last go before tomorrow morning
I tried 7 places no one wants him 
can you help him stop
1 bites our cats
2 attacks our other dogs inc our 14 yr old who very ill 
3**Spraying every where inc the bed walls stairs 
4 2 year old little boy gets bitten by him for no reason another one on the way what will he do.
5 barking all the time 
We have never had a boy dog before we have had all girls all our life i mean i cant see him going for our 4 yr old lab he could kill her its not right we given up. My mum gets him and put him in his cage and that's it nothing but blood and him having a go as normal. I don't no if there's anyone out there who has another dog like mine . If anyone has any ideas let me no as i am on my last string now.
*


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

what sort of dog is he?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

are your girls spayed ? is he castrated ? has he had a through vet check to see if he has a problem and is maybe in pain ?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> are your girls spayed ? is he castrated ? has he had a through vet check to see if he has a problem and is maybe in pain ?


just what i was thinking, sounds like a very unhappy/confused dog to me. Castrating dogs usually calms them down a lot, and then good training should get him back on track. i do feel for you though, cant be nice to go through this!


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

With that list of issues I'd pts rather than worry that a new home would come back on me for damage or injuries he's caused, sounds like a neurological problem going on with him he's obviously living in fear so suffering mentally and a danger to all around him - give him peace and pts asap.


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

all our dogs have been done 
hes a jack Russell x chihuahua
he had a vet check 7 weeks ago 
hes booked in tomorrow 11pm 
any ideas


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i dont agree with you there, why put a healthy dog down just because he hasnt been trained properly? only a vet could tell you if he has that sort of problem, its impossible to tell over the net.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

little_miss said:


> all our dogs have been done
> hes a jack Russell x chihuahua
> he had a vet check 7 weeks ago
> hes booked in tomorrow 11pm
> any ideas


was he like this 7weeks ago? or is it a recent thing? hopefully its something that can be sorted out


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are you?????

If you're not too far or could help with fuel I may be able to help you out.

May not be able to sort him out but at least he'd have a half a chance!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

little_miss said:


> all our dogs have been done
> hes a jack Russell x chihuahua
> he had a vet check 7 weeks ago
> hes booked in tomorrow 11pm
> any ideas


is he the smallest of all the dogs ?

sounds a bit like small dog syndrome to me if he is the smallest that is


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

hes has been like this from 5 months old
he went to training classes 
hes got things wrong with his teeth but hes in no pain
also hes made us bleed and goes for our neck i cant see my sister little boy get hurt he had a 2nd chance loads of time we sent him away and they told us there was no hope. I DON'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT I DON'T HAVE NO CHOICE please good ideas only


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> is he the smallest of all the dogs ?
> 
> sounds a bit like small dog syndrome to me if he is the smallest that is


yes hes the smallest of all


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

i know its crashin the thread but had to ask cause its bugging me what does pts stand for? i know it means put down but its nigglin away at me and im really sorry to hear what your going through with him


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Put To Sleep!!!!!!

In reply to JB not what to do witht he dog by the way.

PM me if I can help.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon asked where you are as she said she may be able to help you 

im sorry but it sounds to me like he is in pain if he has a problem with his teeth

come on how painful is it for humans when they get toothache??? well its the same for dogs only thing is they cant say ouch i have toothache like we can


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

going to sleep for a long time

pts 
put to sleep


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

PTS - put to sleep.

we had a rescue jrt that was quite nasty at times and the problem was she didn't know where she was in the pecking order. both breeds of dog can be biters if they haven't been trained and it sounds like yours needs to go to someone who can put him in his place.

i hope you find somewhere.


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

saxon your 6 hours away


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i have pmed you another website you could try, hope it helps: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

has he had his op for his you know what's off?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If he has only been doing this for a few weeks, i.e. 4 weeks, as he's only 6 months now I would assume it is a pain related thing and someone with experience will, or should, be able to help him out.

My first prot of call would be the vets. 
Second.......training and neutering
Third....Hopefully finding him a new home without kids, cats and other dogs.

Unless he's some kind of monster, dont' worry I know what little dogs can be like, I can't really see such a problem with such a young dog.

I cant' promise anything but, within reason, I'm happy to give him a go.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are you????


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

yes thank you i will have a look

i can easy change the booking to a teeth check to see if he is in any pain but 
last time they said hes not in pain


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

Oxford


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

did you say your scared that the lab may hurt the lil one if you leave them to it ?

maybe thats what the lil one needs to be nailed and put in its place by the bigger dog 

cos if you remove the lil dog everytime you think oh no then you have stopped the natural pecking order in fear of the lil one getting hurt 

packs of dogs dont work like that they dont have someone to carry the lil one off so it dosnt get hurt 

they need to be put in their place by the pack leader thats the only way of stopping them getting away with anything and everything


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Schip said:


> With that list of issues I'd pts rather than worry that a new home would come back on me for damage or injuries he's caused, sounds like a neurological problem going on with him he's obviously living in fear so suffering mentally and a danger to all around him - give him peace and pts asap.


 Perhaps you should not have got such a tiny dog with a little child plus another on the way. I would never have sold it to you. It sounds like you simply had no time to train him properly and assert yourself. So because of your failings, he will die. I will take him, rehabilitate him and rehome him. Please PM me. I can drive within a 70 miles radius of my home to collect him. If you are further, hopefully other dog lovers here can set up a relay to get him to me. There are rarely 100% pure bad dogs, just poor sods which have had no guidance or training. I can assure you that he will be treated with kindness here and my pack will help him understand his place in life. He will be neutered and eventually rehomed to someone with no small children to intimidate him.


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

he has been done his bits have been chopped off


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

little_miss said:


> Oxford


Oxford is no problem for me. I can collect any time convenient to you
just let me know. What I would hate to see is the booking changed to a teeth check, them finding nothing wrong and you telling them to go ahead and kill him then. I have rehabilitated loads of snappy dogs no problem at all.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oxford is no problem for me. I can collect any time convenient to you
> just let me know.


 
awwwww fenwoman thats fantastic :flrt:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

No offense but you sound a proper spongehead. 

There is no need to get the dog PTS. 
You could even get him taken by someone if you no longer want it. 

Sort yaself out.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent fenwoman.

I'm so pleased he will get another chance.

I wish I'd been closer.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, well done to Fenwoman!


----------



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think that the spongehead comment was really necessary! Regardless of what anyone thinks of the person posting about this dog the important thing is that Fenwoman has offered the dog a new home and a chance. 

Well done Fenwoman, it's great to see people who want to help out animals in need


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwww fenwoman thats fantastic :flrt:


 ahh you know me. A sucker for tiddly tiny snappy and yappy dogs.: victory:


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps you should not have got such a tiny dog with a little child plus another on the way. I would never have sold it to you. It sounds like you simply had no time to train him properly and assert yourself. So because of your failings, he will die. I will take him, rehabilitate him and rehome him. Please PM me. I can drive within a 70 miles radius of my home to collect him. If you are further, hopefully other dog lovers here can set up a relay to get him to me. There are rarely 100% pure bad dogs, just poor sods which have had no guidance or training. I can assure you that he will be treated with kindness here and my pack will help him understand his place in life. He will be neutered and eventually rehomed to someone with no small children to intimidate him.


I got this from a man at 84 years old he was just 4 weeks old out side in a dog kennel! i often go to a travel site there's loads of dogs all cross breeding feeding on rabbits etc its life end of i did my best now i given up
can i say the baby dose not live here they have there own home 
My dog dose live with me i live on my own with 2 cats 
my mum home has other dogs one lab on collie and one older cross breed 
i cant see how he is not loved he is trained walked loved


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> ahh you know me. A sucker for tiddly tiny snappy and yappy dogs.: victory:


if anyone can sort him i know you definately can hun :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

little_miss said:


> I got this from a man at 84 years old he was just 4 weeks old out side in a dog kennel! i often go to a travel site there's loads of dogs all cross breeding feeding on rabbits etc its life end of i did my best now i given up
> can i say the baby dose not live here they have there own home
> My dog dose live with me i live on my own with 2 cats
> my mum home has other dogs one lab on collie and one older cross breed
> i cant see how he is not loved he is trained walked loved


 There's nothing wrong with feeding dogs on rabbit. It's very healthy for them.I'm a bit confused. Is the baby you refer to, your 2 year old, or this dog? What has your mum got to do with it? Does she have this little dog? Who owns the little dog and where does he live? Is it you or your mum or the 84 year old man or the travellers?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

little_miss said:


> I got this from a man at 84 years old he was just 4 weeks old out side in a dog kennel! i often go to a travel site there's loads of dogs all cross breeding feeding on rabbits etc its life end of i did my best now i given up
> can i say the baby dose not live here they have there own home
> My dog dose live with me i live on my own with 2 cats
> my mum home has other dogs one lab on collie and one older cross breed
> i cant see how he is not loved he is trained walked loved


 
well thats why he is the way he is then 

1 he was taken from his mum too young 
2 cos of that you probs molly coddled him up till when he started being like this 
3 fenwoman has said she will take him off you and sort him out 

4 please make arrangements for her to pick him up 

oh thats why his teeth will be poor he didnt get all the vitamins an nutrients as a pup he should of done


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> if anyone can sort him i know you definately can hun :flrt:


 Dogs I can manage, it's just flipping blokes that I have problems with. I just can't seem to get them properly trained to be obedient.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

lozzabubble said:


> I don't think that the spongehead comment was really necessary! Regardless of what anyone thinks of the person posting about this dog the important thing is that Fenwoman has offered the dog a new home and a chance.
> 
> Well done Fenwoman, it's great to see people who want to help out animals in need


Im not gonna perfume anything i say. The poster needs their head examined if they think it deserved to be PTS when clearly there are decent people like Fenwoman about to give it a chance. 

i cant help but feel if they originally looked further they wouldnt have even needed to post about it on RFUK.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Dogs I can manage, it's just flipping blokes that I have problems with. I just can't seem to get them properly trained to be obedient.


 

LOL thats why i gave up on blokes and stuck to animals too :lol2:


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

the dog lives with me till tomorrow 
i don't agree with feeding rabbit to dogs 
he has had things done to his teeth
there's nothing wrong with them hes just pain evil


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

so would you give him to fenwoman so he can have a chance?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

little_miss said:


> the dog lives with me till tomorrow
> i don't agree with feeding rabbit to dogs
> he has had things done to his teeth
> there's nothing wrong with them hes just pain evil


 
Oh well i must be very wrong then hey mine get a rabbit every week when i have any in the whole rabbit too just gutted 

im sorry but there is nothing wrong with feeding the diet that some of us feed each to their own but tell me its wrong what an not to feed my dogs 

if you have had to have work done on a 6 month old pups teeth then there is definatey something wrong 

i have a 3 yr old thats never even needed his teeth cleaning so 6 month old pup needing work on its teeth is a serious problem


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

little_miss you came on asking for help in the first post. Fenwoman has said she'll take the dog so it doesn't have to be put to sleep but you haven't addressed that point she's made. Please pm her if you don't want it on open forum, but please adress that and don't skip over what she has offered!

Isn't it better that it goes to fenwoman who should be able to sort him out than be put to sleep unecessarily?

Also as for feeding rabbit theres nothing wrong with it. In fact i was discussing the Bones & raw food diet with my vet who confessed that all his 6 dogs were fed on it as it's the healthiest diet you can give to them! Hardly think he'd be feeding it if it was dangerous or unhealthy do you? His dogs are fed rabbit as well as many many other things and are thriving.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Little miss you came on here asking for help, Fenwoman has offered a solution and now you are being awkward. Do you want this PUPPY to die through your decision so you can get your own back on him or do you want to give him another chance with someone who can help him.Please contact Fenwoman so she can give him another chance
:notworthy:Im a member of The Fenwoman appreciation society too


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like the OP needs putting to sleep. She's clearly not interested in any help with the little fella but just wanted people to say its the best thing to do to clear her concience because she wants to have him put down.

She's ignored Fenwoman saying she'll take her along with everything else. The dog is clearly doomed.


----------



## Angelica (Jul 7, 2005)

Would be cheaper to let fenwoman rehome him would it not? PTS costs!

I wonder if she just wants it gone so she can get her turtle?

This is ridiculous,someone here can come to her home and collect the poor thing and rehabilitate him but she'd rather see it dead and pay for the privilage...makes no damn sense to me!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> Sounds like the OP needs putting to sleep. She's clearly not interested in any help with the little fella but just wanted people to say its the best thing to do to clear her concience because she wants to have him put down.
> 
> She's ignored Fenwoman saying she'll take her along with everything else. The dog is clearly doomed.


 
thats exactly how im readin it too meko


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe i'm missing the blatantly obvious here but... he's 6 months old and had problems with his teeth.... hmmmmmmmmm, now what 'problems' can a PUPPY have with its teeth?


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to have to say this as I really don't want to start an arguement or be part of one but if you all don't back off with the nasty comments about the OP then she will go from here and this dog will die as a result, please leave Fenwoman to make contact and give this little boy a chance of a wonderful life.
I don't agree with all the posts but I am not going to nit pick as it will only result in the dog being put to sleep tomorrow!


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Meko said:


> Sounds like the OP needs putting to sleep. She's clearly not interested in any help with the little fella but just wanted people to say its the best thing to do to clear her concience because she wants to have him put down.
> 
> She's ignored Fenwoman saying she'll take her along with everything else. The dog is clearly doomed.



Meko, if it wouldnt so deeply disturb the both of us i would kiss you on the face. 
I agree.


----------



## Angelica (Jul 7, 2005)

daisyleo said:


> I don't agree with all the posts but I am not going to nit pick as it will only result in the dog being put to sleep tomorrow!


I think thats going to happen regardless of what anyone here has to say,i think her mind was set when she made the original post...she has accepted no help or advice from anyone,i think she came originally for sympathy and nothing more,something to ease her rather peculiar conscience!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Dogs I can manage, it's just flipping blokes that I have problems with. I just can't seem to get them properly trained to be obedient.


Is that even possible??!


----------



## lozzabubble (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys we don't know that... she could have contacted Fenwoman privately? I'm really hoping here poor little dog


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, and PLEASE try rehoming as the first option - you never know what may happen! and fenwoman is a responsible person who would never send a truly nasty dog on to a situation where it may hurt someone seriously!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

let fenwoman take your guy on give him a chance it sounds like he just needs the right handler


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

So wat is going on now?


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah whats going on?? Its so sad


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Is that even possible??!



Yes as I have my bloke trained to do all sorts :flrt:


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

Angelica said:


> Would be cheaper to let fenwoman rehome him would it not? PTS costs!
> 
> I wonder if she just wants it gone so she can get her turtle?
> 
> This is ridiculous,someone here can come to her home and collect the poor thing and rehabilitate him but she'd rather see it dead and pay for the privilage...makes no damn sense to me!


I can get a turtle any day i don't want one yet anyway as i need a new tank!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

little_miss said:


> I can get a turtle any day i don't want one yet anyway as i need a new tank!


 
have you been intouch with fenwoman about her picking him up ?


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

pleaselet someone take this dog to have him pts is just wrong and you say the dog is evil what is evil is to have him put to sleep there is lots of people willing to help please give the dog a chance and yes save money if you really want to look at it that way money for your new tank


----------



## little_miss (Jul 19, 2008)

daisyleo said:


> I'm sorry to have to say this as I really don't want to start an arguement or be part of one but if you all don't back off with the nasty comments about the OP then she will go from here and this dog will die as a result, please leave Fenwoman to make contact and give this little boy a chance of a wonderful life.
> I don't agree with all the posts but I am not going to nit pick as it will only result in the dog being put to sleep tomorrow!



I agree i no why people never come back to the forum with all the arguments about.

Its a sad day when tomorrow the dog will have to be pts.

I only asked one thing can anyone give me any ideas on how to make him change no one replied to that.

Yes he did have things wrong with his teeth and its all sorted.

I cant be on-line all the time i have a life so cant reply all the time.

I wont be replying to this any more its over and someone made my mind up!. every dog needs a 2nd chance and i given it more than once. My family are sick and tired of cleaning up his wee from what he dose over my dads bed as its in the living room as hes old and ill he don't need this none of us do. Hes even doing over his dog what he loves and living for i hate my dog i do wish he would just die in his sleep for what hes done. We have nothing but bite marks and scars for life!
Just let it go now its over and i will do what's best for him it mite not be putting him to sleep or it mite be. Sorry if i put it the wrong way but no one can help the way they feel.
Pm me with your abuse not on the forum.

(please note money is not the problem.
the dog can be pts for free as he has bitten them before)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Little miss If you hate your poor puppy (Yes he is still a baby) that much why did you publicly announce your problem.At this age your boy just needs a pack leader he isnt evil or wicked hes a dog in the wrong home.
He doesnt deserve to die. I went to training with someone like you but their 6 month old GSD took to mouthing people.They said he wasnt like their old dog and they hated him. Without warning last week they had his life snuffed out. May they rot in hell


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

little_miss said:


> I agree i no why people never come back to the forum with all the arguments about.


There are no arguments. You were given replies that you chose to ignore and only answered what you felt like answering.



> Its a sad day when tomorrow the dog will have to be pts.


It doesn't have to but you've ignored repeated comments that Fenwoman will take him on. 



> I only asked one thing can anyone give me any ideas on how to make him change no one replied to that.


Buy books, learn to read, re-read this thread and you'll see that Fenwoman has still offered to take him.




> Yes he did have things wrong with his teeth and its all sorted.


Of course he did, at 4 months old he'd start teething. He's 6 months old now so still a puppy and will nip and chew things till taught otherwise



> I cant be on-line all the time i have a life so cant reply all the time.


Or actually reply to anything when you do come on



> I wont be replying to this any more its over and someone made my mind up!. every dog needs a 2nd chance and i given it more than once. My family are sick and tired of cleaning up his wee from what he dose over my dads bed as its in the living room as hes old and ill he don't need this none of us do. Hes even doing over his dog what he loves and living for i hate my dog i do wish he would just die in his sleep for what hes done. We have nothing but bite marks and scars for life!


Which is why you've ignored any replies about what to do.
you've got a puppy that isn't house trained and wondering why he's doing things that puppies that aren't house trained do. 



> Just let it go now its over and i will do what's best for him it mite not be putting him to sleep or it mite be. *Sorry if i put it the wrong way but no one can help the way they feel.*
> Pm me with your abuse not on the forum.
> 
> (please note money is not the problem.
> the dog can be pts for free as he has bitten them before)


which is what i said.. you don't care about saving him just want people to go 'awwwwwwwwwwwwww' and try and clear your conscience. I hope you treat your kids better than your pets.


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

im so sorry everyone she has just pm me back telling me what shes going to do she is just so wrong lots of people have offered to help she wont let people some people shouldnt have pets :devil:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

you have been offered a loving home by someone that is willing to come and pick him up ...yet your still on about having him pts .....i am sorry to say but that makes you a very unloving and calous person


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

dont worry im going to phone her local rspca tomorrow they will find her and get this stopped and maybe she will never be able to have pets again


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

completely echo everything Meko has said. He's a puppy and unless the pack leader is established and he's taught right from wrong he'll never change.

The thing is though Fenwoman has offered to come and pick him up wherever you may be and get him back on the right track. You just seem incredibly selfish tbh. 'If I can't have him nobody can' type attitude. I had to have my cat put down due to illness and it killed me. How you can morally have a healthy dog put to sleep who is just doing what puppies do is beyond me. You shouldn't keep animals if this is how you respond to a slightly difficult pup. If i get flamed so be it but this has really annoyed me.


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

will you let a rescue take him and help you please come on


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

let fenwoman take him she said she can pick the pup up ...he deserves a chance you cant just throw him on the scrap heap cause he doesnt suit you


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone thought this dog may not even exist??????

Having re-read the thread I feel there is a chance that this person has started the thread to cause disturbance and arguments!!!!!!!

Most of these type of threads end up with disagreement and arguments due to peoples differing opinions.

I think it's best now to leave it as it is. If the dog exists then there is nothing anyone can do other than offer the help already offered.

I hope, if the dog does exist, that it will be given the help it needs and not be PTS but as no-one knows the OP's real name or address then nothing can be done in time for the poor thing!!!!!!

I really hope this has been some idiots idea of 'fun' though and it's not some poor little dogs life that will be ended.

How can you hate a 6 months old 'tiny' dog????

Try an English Mastiff pup of 5 months chewing a hole big enough to climb through!!!!!
That's what my girl did and she's still here at 9 yrs old. She can be unpredictable with strangers and p's all over the kitchen but I wouldn't get her PTS just because of that.
I'm sure it is easier to prevent a 'snappy' chi x JRT from hurting anyone!!!!!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i did think it may be a wind up, lets just hope it is! 

she's been given enough options, so if it isnt, i hope she'll do the right thing and give the dog a chance.


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

well if it is a wind up shes in big trouble now as the rspca are tracing her now but yes lets hope it is


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

being a wind up kinda crossed my mind as well when she said it was being put to sleep at 11*PM*


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

oh yes 11pm well no vet would do this at this time unless its very import to do it:censor:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

This seems to have gone off track now. The OP knows who they can go to for help should they need it, hopefully they will take that option. I will close this now though.


----------

